# Suppression point d'exclamation iTunes !!



## tophe630 (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
 J'ai installé itunes sur mon PC pour lire mes mp3 et utiliser mon ipod. 

C'est un super logiciel pour gérer ma collection de MP3, mais cependant je lui trouve un gros défaut, et qui n'est pas des moindres.


A chaque fois que je renomme ou déplace un fichier, il y a un point d'exclamation qui apparait en face du titre, et quand j'essaye de lire le morceau, ça me propose de faire une recherche manuelle, j'ai esayé de faire une mise à jour de la bibliothèque itunes, ça me retrouve bien tous les nouveaux morceaux avec leur nouveau chemin, mais les fichiers illisibles existent toujours. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé est de supprimer manuellement tous les fichiers défaillant de ma bibliothèque, mais c'est extrement long, ça prendrait une journée complète pour tout faire.
 Savez-vous si il y a une fonction spéciale dans itunes ou bien une manipulation, voir même une astuce qui permettrais d'afficher tous les fichiers défaillant afin qu'on puisse les supprimer en une seule fois.
 Je ne pense pas être le seul utilisateur de iTunes à avoir rencontré ce genre de problème, mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de moyen pour y remédier, à chaque fois, je tombe sur des posts sans réponses.

Sinon il y a une solution radicale que j'utilise pour le moment, je supprime toute ma bibliothèque itunes pour la récréer, mais c'est assez long et je peux dire au revoir à mes liste de lectures.

Vous devez souvent voir ce genre de questions je suppose, mais malgrés toutes mes recherches, je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver une solution.


----------



## Dagnir (10 Décembre 2008)

tophe630 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé itunes sur mon PC pour lire mes mp3 et utiliser mon ipod.
> 
> C'est un super logiciel pour gérer ma collection de MP3, mais cependant je lui trouve un gros défaut, et qui n'est pas des moindres.
> ...



La meilleure solution avec iTunes est de le laisser gérer ta bibliothèque, ce qui implique de ne plus pouvoir déplacer les musiques (elles seront alors contenues dans le répertoire "iTunes Music"), et de renommer tes musiques via iTunes.

Cette option est activable dans les préférences d'iTunes, "Avancé", puis il te reste à cocher "Maintenir organisé le dossier iTunes Music" et "Copier les fichiers dans le dossier iTunes Music lors de l'ajout à la bibliothèque".
iTunes va copier toutes tes musiques et les ranger dans son répertoire "iTunes Music" (situé ici : "C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Mes documents\Ma musique\iTunes\iTunes Music").

Une autre solution : ne plus déplacer tes musiques


----------



## tophe630 (10 Décembre 2008)

Oui, mais renommer les tags depuis iTunes est super long, et moi j'aime bien pouvoir classer mes musiques dans des dossiers différents, ça me permet de savoir ceux qui ont les tags à jours de ceux qui ne le sont pas.

J'ai enfin trouvé la solution à mon problème, un petit programme qui supprime automatiquement les fichiers introuvables de la bibliothèque :

_Télécharge ce composant: 
http://developer.apple.com/sdk/itunescomsdk.html... (ne pas oublier d'accepter le discalimer 'I agree to the terms and conditions...') 

Décompresse le tout... 
Aller dans le dossier iTunesCOMWindowsSDK\SampleScripts  
Il y aura un fichier RemoveDeadTrack.js ; l'exécuter. Cela lancera iTunes et supprimera les liens brisés (morceaux non valides). 

A la fin, un popup ('Removed xx dead tracks')s'affichera après le nettoyage de la library.

_Je trouve ça bizarre qu'il n'y ai pas plus de monde que ça que ça dérange ce détail, c'est quand même un défaut qui n'existe pas sur windows média player et qui est trés agaçant quand on a une grosse bibliothèque de 50 Go à gérer.
Mais si jamais quelqu'un cherche une solution je la met.


----------



## Dagnir (11 Décembre 2008)

tophe630 a dit:


> Oui, mais renommer les tags depuis iTunes est super long, et moi j'aime bien pouvoir classer mes musiques dans des dossiers différents, ça me permet de savoir ceux qui ont les tags à jours de ceux qui ne le sont pas.



Personnellement, j'ai une bibliothèque de plus de 30 Go de musique. Une partie a été achetée sur l'iTunes Store (donc les tags sont déjà renseignés), une autre a été numérisée à partir de CD achetés légalement (donc les tags ont été récupérés depuis le net via iTunes), et enfin pour le reste... j'ai rentré les tags à la mano. 

Et pour avoir la liste des morceaux sans tag, tu peux toujours utiliser des répertoires virtuels (éventuellement des listes intelligentes) sous iTunes et classer tes morceaux, les déplacer, etc. à volonté sans qu'iTunes n'en perde la référence.

PS : sinon, bien trouvé le soft


----------

